
Can't think of a good class name? Try this: - gaiusparx
http://www.classnamer.com/
======
rschildmeijer
CLASS=$(curl <http://www.classnamer.com/> | grep \"classname\" | sed 's/.
_classname" >\\(._\\)<.*/\1/') && echo "public class $CLASS {}" >
"$CLASS.java" && javac "$CLASS.java"

------
ollysb
Disappointed, thought it might suggest class names based on the attributes
that you already know you want to associate with it.

------
barrkel
Is it a Markov chain generator using word fragments from analysis of a large
Java corpus?

~~~
iwwr
You'd be surprised how many 'consultants' are nothing more than human Markov
chain generators, spewing out words with an air of plausibility, but with no
understanding.

------
jac
As a VS Macro (Warning: VB)

Imports System Imports EnvDTE Imports EnvDTE80 Imports EnvDTE90 Imports
EnvDTE90a Imports EnvDTE100 Imports System.Diagnostics

Public Module Module1

    
    
        Sub ClassNameGen()
            Dim res As String
            Dim req As System.Net.WebRequest = System.Net.HttpWebRequest.Create("http://www.classnamer.com/")
            Dim rsp = req.GetResponse()
            Using sr As New System.IO.StreamReader(rsp.GetResponseStream())
                res = sr.ReadToEnd()
            End Using
    
            Dim doc As Document = DTE.ActiveDocument
            Dim textDoc As TextDocument = CType(doc.Object("TextDocument"), TextDocument)
            textDoc.StartPoint.CreateEditPoint()
    
            Dim strstr As String = "<p id=""classname"">"
            Dim endstr As String = "</p>"
            Dim strt As Integer = res.IndexOf(strstr)
            textDoc.Selection.Insert(res.Substring(strt + strstr.Length, res.Length - (res.IndexOf(endstr, strt) + endstr.Length)))
        End Sub
        

End Module

------
JonnieCache
Can it invalidate my caches as well?

If so you're onto a winner.

------
younata
This is so awesome. Going to use this to populate the required "comments" for
my CS labs.

------
Kototama
_GenericFlugzeugDialog_

I like this one :-)

------
jasonkostempski
ThreadedThreadTester!? My brain just got Kickpunchered.

------
Adrock
This also works well as a baby namer.

------
edw519
I was about to make a snarky comment like "ShootMeNow", until I realized that
OP may actually have a real winner on his hands...

Think about it.

It a Big 5 consulting firm acquired this and used it in their enterprise web
app practice, would anyone ever be able to tell the difference?

